# Item purchased on Dubizzle Fraud...Need Advice..



## chullan88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all,

Need your advice on the following matter..
Three weeks back,I bought a used phone on Dubizzle for AED 1300( The ad said it had warranty).I am based in Abu Dhabi,I called this guy up and set the deal and drove all the way to Al Barsha to pick the phone.This guy told me the warranty was in his email and would send it to me soon.I was foolish enough to believe him and paid him the money takng the phone.

The same night I realised the phone had many defects;it was a manufacturer reject piece I guess.I started calling this guy for the warranty,he kept on procrastinating.And after one week,he stopped attending the calls.The thing is now totally useless for me as i have a hunch its stolen and dont wanna risk putting my SIM in it.For the same matter,I havent even shown it in a repair shop.

Without much hope,I went to the Al Rafaa Police station and as I expected,they sent me back saying this was a case of personal deals and would be solved only in the court.

I have this guys mobile number,vehicle registration number,his dubizzle ad,smses sent to me rearding the deal,photo and name ( not fake I guess)

Is there anything I can do about this???

Thnks in advance


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Yes, you can go to court. But before you do so, maybe you want to tell him about your plans. He may be willing to give your money back in return for not pressing charges...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Which is it stolen or manufacturer reject?
It seems like a simple case of buyer beware - not really much you can do about it, if you bought it from a private individual.
If you had bought it from a shop - then you have more consumer protection rights.
If the same happened to me in the UK - I would look for the same seller trying to sell another product. I would arrange to meet him to buy the new product and take a few large friends with me - along with the faulty item.
My friends would then persuade him to refund the faulty item!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chullan88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Which is it stolen or manufacturer reject?
> It seems like a simple case of buyer beware - not really much you can do about it, if you bought it from a private individual.
> If you had bought it from a shop - then you have more consumer protection rights.
> ...


@Steve

Yes..its a simple case thats why I doubt going to the court...
Maybe these guys are doing these very often and know very well about the legal loopholes..
I still dont know if its stolen..
I checked IMEI on imeidetective.com though...


----------



## chullan88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Froglet said:


> Yes, you can go to court. But before you do so, maybe you want to tell him about your plans. He may be willing to give your money back in return for not pressing charges...



@ Froglet

Anyone knows the process for the same...


----------



## chullan88 (Sep 21, 2015)

If the same happened to me in the UK - I would look for the same seller trying to sell another product. I would arrange to meet him to buy the new product and take a few large friends with me - along with the faulty item.
My friends would then persuade him to refund the faulty item!
Cheers
Steve[/QUOTE]

Thats a great idea Steve...
Should get my backup before that...:eyebrows:


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

chullan88 said:


> @Steve
> 
> Yes..its a simple case thats why I doubt going to the court...
> Maybe these guys are doing these very often and know very well about the legal loopholes..
> ...


Well, he may not know it's a simple case and simply get scared by the thought of going to court. Just send him a message, it may just work...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can you not report him to Dubizzle as well? If he is indeed a fraud, maybe you can prevent future incidents such as these.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Broken hearts can't call the cops.

Are you sure you are willing to go to court for 1300 Dhs ?

Just consider it a new lesson and move on.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> Broken hearts can't call the cops.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes - and in the UK, broken knee caps don't con other people!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> ...Yes - and in the UK, broken knee caps don't con other people!


man.... you've changed... what has ef done to you???


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

imac said:


> man.... you've changed... what has ef done to you???


Hi,
I really hate hearing about people who have been conned out of their hard earned cash. Especially as it is often those with least money that get conned.
From recruitment scams (targeting people looking for work and a better life) or online scams.
It is nice to get these guys back sometimes - to help them mend their ways!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chullan88 (Sep 21, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Broken hearts can't call the cops.
> 
> Are you sure you are willing to go to court for 1300 Dhs ?
> 
> Just consider it a new lesson and move on.



Its just that I want him not to repeat this .

I know the guy,he logs on Whatsapp frequently and I can't do anything about it.

Anyways LESSON LEARNED!!!


----------



## chullan88 (Sep 21, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Can you not report him to Dubizzle as well? If he is indeed a fraud, maybe you can prevent future incidents such as these.



I thought about it but he would still continue conning people with a new number I guess..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

chullan88 said:


> I thought about it but he would still continue conning people with a new number I guess..


At the very least, you can inconvenience him surely?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Please make sure you write to dubizzle about this issue and at the very least get him banned from the site, so that he can't do it to anyone else. They do take this sort of thing seriously. It might also be worth you contacting the consumer rights people, to see if they have any advice for you.


----------

